

Found this event with good crowdfunding information before law passes this June. - zw2132
http://crowdfunderio.eventbrite.com

======
zw2132
I found most people are unsure or unaware of what's going to happen after
June. Just talked to a co founder of Funder's Club last week and it seems like
their model is more like mutual funds. What happens if everyone's grandma can
invest too?

------
kenziwang
Funder's club and angelist are both take investments into mutual funds. While
Wefunder is waiting to take advantage of the new law

